# "Hacker-Tool"-Paragraph

## xraver

Hallo,

mit dem "Hacker-Tool"-Paragraphen steht und ja was im Haus.

Was meint ihr - hatt es folgen für Distributionen wie Gentoo?

```
Wer eine Straftat nach § 202a oder § 202b vorbereitet, indem er

[...]

2. Computerprogramme, deren Zweck die Begehung einer solchen Tat ist, herstellt, sich oder einem anderen verschafft, verkauft, einem anderen überlässt, verbreitet oder sonst zugänglich macht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. 
```

Wie wirkt sich das unter gentoo aus?

z.b kann ich nmap oder aircrack-ng einfach mit emerge <hacker-tool> installieren. Würde ich mich in Zukunft strafbar machen?

```
Daher wird in Absatz 1 Nr. 2 vorgeschlagen, die Vorbereitung einer Straftat nach §§ 202a und 202b StGB durch Herstellen, Verschaffen, Verkaufen, Überlassen, Verbreiten oder sonst Zugänglichmachen von Computerprogrammen, deren Zweck die Begehung einer solchen Tat ist, unter Strafe zu stellen.
```

Wie kann sich ein solches Gesetz auf Gentoo aufwirken? In meinen Augen verbreitet ja die Gentoo-Distribution solche Software.

----------

## moe

Hmm, das dürfte Auslegungssache sein. Die meisten sogenannten Hacker-Tools werden ja auch von Administratoren benutzt, um Sachen auf Sicherheit zu prüfen, was ja keine Straftat ist. Ein Eisenwarenhersteller wird ja auch nicht für Brecheisen verklagt, oder?

Ich denke (bzw. hoffe) mal, dass dieses Gesetz nur für Tools mit eindeutig krimineller Absicht gilt, z.B. Kreditkartennummerngeneratoren oder sowas. Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass in einer Münchner Anwaltskanzlei schon eine neue Abmahnwelle vorbereitet wird.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Für Gentoo wäre es wahrscheinlich sinnvoll (sofern das Gesetz wirklich auch auf nmap & Co zutrifft) ein zusätzliches Profil anzubieten, in dem solche Programme nicht gelistet werden. Oder in betroffenen Ländern per default ein rsync-exclude zu setzen. Und wer das dann mißachtet ist selbst schuld. Aber keine Ahnung, bin kein Jurist..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo!

Also ich vermute vielmehr das es "nur ein rechtliches Werkzeug" gegen Skript-Kiddies ist. Daher auch die Forderung das eben nur für einen Kriminellen Tatbestand ist. Das dieses Thema zum Tabut wird will wirklich niemand. Denn das hat wie die Vergangenheit zeigte, zur Folge das "die Guten" evt. nicht bescheid wissen weil man nicht mehr drüber reden darf. Die "BadBoys"  interessieren sich für dieses Gesetz doch nicht....

In erster Linie zielt dieses Gesetzt auf Expolits. Trotzdem müssen diese Daten weiterhin "öffentlich" zur Verfügung stehen um zu verdeutlichen warum es sich hier um eine Sicherheitslücke handelt und wie man sowas vermeidet.

Andernfalls wäre jede "Virendatenbank" eine straftat. Aber hier steckt ja eine "gute" Absicht dahinter :) Port- und Netzwerkscanner sind unerlässlich für die Arbeiten eines Administrators.

Dieses Gesätz hat in meinen Augen einen Fehler, denn im Vergleich zur "Vorgängerversion" vermute ich das es nun leichter fällt jemandem eine Straftat anzuhängen... da allein der Besitz "bestimmter" Daten schon zur Straftat zählt. Letztlich sind die Kids nicht immer so dumm und machen böse Sachen von ihrem eigenen PC aus.

Für Gentoo sehe ich hier eigentlich keine Probleme.

Mfg Chris

----------

## slick

Bin zwar kein Jurist, aber letztlich finde ich das schon ziemlich krass...

Denn die Straftat besteht gemäß §§ 202a darin: "Wer unbefugt sich oder einem anderen Zugang zu Daten, die nicht für ihn bestimmt und die gegen unberechtigten Zugang besonders gesichert sind, unter Überwindung der Zugangssicherung verschafft," 

Weiter heißt es "die Vorbereitung einer Straftat nach §§ 202a ... durch Herstellen, Verschaffen, Verkaufen, Überlassen, Verbreiten oder sonst Zugänglichmachen von Computerprogrammen, deren Zweck die Begehung einer solchen Tat ist, unter Strafe zu stellen."

Liest sich für mich so: 

Admin bekommt den Auftrag die Sicherheit des Netzwerk zu testen um herauszufinden ob er Daten bekommt die nicht für ihn bestimmt sind und besonders gesichert sind  -> Straftat (wenn er Daten findet die nicht für Ihn bestimmt sind, denn dann ist er ja nicht befugt dazu die zu haben)

Er benutzt dazu Tools wie Sniffer oder Portscanner -> Sniffer und Portscanner sind in dem Fall verbotene "Hackertools" weil sie der Durchführung einer Straftat dienen.

Letzlich eine Einzelfallbetrachtung wert und die Gerichte werden klären müssen was davon verbotene Tools sind, allerdings bei der Fachkompetenz mancher Gerichte könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen das aufgrund eines simplen Falles dann Sniffer oder Portscanner generell als verbotene Tools tituliert werden. Da sehe ich die Gefahr.

Wer herausfinden will wie das Gesetz ausgelegt werden kann sollte sobald es in Kraft mit der Live-CD oder Live-DVD eines der vielen kommerziellen Distributionen zur Polizeiwache gehen und Anzeige wegen Verbreitung von "Hackertools" erstatten. Die kommerziellen Distributionen haben sicher ausreichend Argumente und Mittel um erstmal zu verhindern das manche Tools dann (fälschlicherweise) generell verboten werden.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Quote:*   

> Andernfalls wäre jede "Virendatenbank" eine straftat. Aber hier steckt ja eine "gute" Absicht dahinter  Port- und Netzwerkscanner sind unerlässlich für die Arbeiten eines Administrators. 

 

ich befürchte fast, dass das gesetz anders ausgelegt wird   :Sad: 

heute stand z.B. auf heise

 *Quote:*   

> Dabei kommt es nach der Begründung des Gesetzeswortlauts allein auf die objektive Gefährlichkeit der Software an  nicht etwa darauf, wozu diese eingesetzt werden soll. Wörtlich heißt es:
> 
> Insbesondere die durch das Internet mögliche weite Verbreitung und leichte Verfügbarkeit der Hacker-Tools sowie ihre einfache Anwendung stellen eine erhebliche Gefahr dar, die nur dadurch effektiv bekämpft werden kann, dass bereits die Verbreitung solcher an sich gefährlichen Mittel unter Strafe gestellt wird.
> 
> Daher wird in Absatz 1 Nr. 2 vorgeschlagen, die Vorbereitung einer Straftat nach §§ 202a und 202b StGB durch Herstellen, Verschaffen, Verkaufen, Überlassen, Verbreiten oder sonst Zugänglichmachen von Computerprogrammen, deren Zweck die Begehung einer solchen Tat ist, unter Strafe zu stellen. 

 

Ich finde das schon ziemlich bedenklich. Erstens für die Admins und natürlich auch für Gentoo und andere...

Bitkom, eco und CCC haben das anscheinend aus diesen Gründen kritisiert aber:

 *Quote:*   

> Diese Bedenken kann das Justizministerium offenbar nicht nachvollziehen.

   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slick

Lol... könnte man da nicht auch Antivirensoftware und Rootkitscanner verbieten lassen? Schließlich verschafft mir diese Software Zugriff auf Informationen die ich nicht haben soll oder haben dürfte (aus Sicht der Virenprogrammierer)  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

Es wird sich doch nicht viel bis gar nichts ändern. Es heißt, dass die Nutzung von Tools verboten ist, die dafür geschaffen wurden illegale Aktivitäten zu betreiben. Tools, die zur Sicherheitsvorkehrung dienen oder zum Test der eigenen Sicherheit sind weiterhin erlaubt (siehe Heise.de-Artikel). Nun nenn mir mal einer solch ein Tool, wo nicht irgendwie steht, dass der Einsatz nur zum Selbstschutz oder nur zu Testzwecken am eigenen PC/Netzwerk/etc. gedacht ist und nicht um kriminelle Energie freizusetzen. Demnach haben sich die Autoren schon lange abgesichert und solange Admin XY in Firma AB das nur dort zu Testzwecken nutzt, ist auch alles kein Problem. Sollte er das ganze aber nutzen um seinen Nachbar zu belästigen gibt's Ärger. Und den hätte es ohne dieses Gesetz auch gegeben. Denn das eigentliche "hacken" ist auch so strafbar, sofern es nicht wieder zu Testzwecken ist. Meiner Meinung nach sollen dadurch eher die kleinen Leute (Script-Kiddies/möchtegern Häck0r/u.s.w.) abgeschreckt werden sollen solche Tools zu nutzen oder gar herzustellen. Der böse Mann (oder auch die böse Frau) wird es dennoch weiterhin tun. Vor allem interessiert es die Leute im Ausland nicht die Bohne, wenn sie es auf "deutsche" Server abgesehen haben.

Mal abgesehen davon werden die Richter, sollte es mal zu so einem Fall vor Gericht kommen, wieder vollkommen überfordert sein und sowieso frei Schnauze entscheiden. Der eine wird sagen "es galt im Sinne der Sicherheit - Freispruch", der nächste "er wollte Daten ausspähen - verknackt".

----------

## slick

Ok, mal ernsthaft, was soll dann das aussagen: "Entscheidend sei vielmehr, dass die "Tathandlung zur Vorbereitung einer Computerstraftat (§§ 202a, 202b, 303a, 303b StGB) erfolgen" müsse. " 

Wie will man die "Tathandlung zur Vorbereitung" vorab  erkennen? Wenn ich angenommen einen Portscan machen würde, auf einem fremden Server, weil ich vergessen hatte auf welchem Port der Webserver dort läuft,  was ist das dann? Ich "könnte" ja anschliessend die Kiste hacken wollen, also wäre das ja eine "Tathandlung zur Vorbereitung"? Oder? Letztlich mache ich das nicht, wollte nur den Port wissen, habe mich aber dadurch schon strafbar gemacht, oder?

Klar ist in den Medien viel Panikmache dabei, aber prinziell klingt es nicht gut was DIE vorhaben.Last edited by slick on Mon Oct 09, 2006 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Ich forder das Verbieten von gcc, perl, python, ... denn damit ist es möglich bösartige Software zu schreiben. Und da solches schon passiert gilt der Tatbestand bereits -> verbieten!

Denn wenn die bösen Jungs ihre fiesen Programme direkt binär schreiben müssen wird es viel viel weniger davon geben!

----------

## xraver

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich forder das Verbieten von gcc, perl, python, ... denn damit ist es möglich bösartige Software zu schreiben. Und da solches schon passiert gilt der Tatbestand bereits -> verbieten!
> 
> Denn wenn die bösen Jungs ihre fiesen Programme direkt binär schreiben müssen wird es viel viel weniger davon geben!

 

Ja, das dachte ich mir vorhin auch schon. 

Verückte Welt  :Shocked:  .

----------

## think4urs11

Das Problem dabei ist doch das dieser Paragraph von jemandem geschrieben wurde der nicht in der Materie steckt.

Der Gedanke der damit umgesetzt werden sollte ist ja durchaus richtig, aber die Wortwahl läßt leider sehr viel (zu viel!) Interpretationsspielraum. Schließlich könnte ganz eng betrachtet jedes Tool das irgendwie aufs Netz zugreift -ein Browser z.B.- in die Kategorie fallen. Immerhin basiert ja ein großer Teil der aktuellen 'Hacks' im weitesten Sinne auf Browseraktivitäten.

Solange man sich im eigenen Firmennetz bewegt und/oder dieses von außen angeht (d.h. im Auftrag des Arbeitgebers) sehe ich da aber kein Problem - ich bin nur kein Anwalt...

----------

## b3cks

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Das Problem dabei ist doch das dieser Paragraph von jemandem geschrieben wurde der nicht in der Materie steckt.
> 
> Der Gedanke der damit umgesetzt werden sollte ist ja durchaus richtig, aber die Wortwahl läßt leider sehr viel (zu viel!) Interpretationsspielraum. Schließlich könnte ganz eng betrachtet jedes Tool das irgendwie aufs Netz zugreift -ein Browser z.B.- in die Kategorie fallen. Immerhin basiert ja ein großer Teil der aktuellen 'Hacks' im weitesten Sinne auf Browseraktivitäten.
> 
> Solange man sich im eigenen Firmennetz bewegt und/oder dieses von außen angeht (d.h. im Auftrag des Arbeitgebers) sehe ich da aber kein Problem - ich bin nur kein Anwalt...

 

ROFL, stimmt! Alle Browser sofort verbieten! Denn damit können SQL-Injections, Cross-Site-Scripting (XSS), diverse Arten von Datenmanipulation sowie Datenspionage, etc. vorgenommen werden.

Vor allem Java-Script muss verboten werden: http://www.gnucitizen.org/categories/projects/

----------

## Keepoer

 *slick wrote:*   

> Liest sich für mich so: 
> 
> Admin bekommt den Auftrag die Sicherheit des Netzwerk zu testen um herauszufinden ob er Daten bekommt die nicht für ihn bestimmt sind und besonders gesichert sind  -> Straftat (wenn er Daten findet die nicht für Ihn bestimmt sind, denn dann ist er ja nicht befugt dazu die zu haben)
> 
> Er benutzt dazu Tools wie Sniffer oder Portscanner -> Sniffer und Portscanner sind in dem Fall verbotene "Hackertools" weil sie der Durchführung einer Straftat dienen.

 

Deine Auffassung finde ich etwas überspitzt. Denn meiner Auffassung nach gehört es ja zu den Aufgaben eines Admins, Schwachstellen im Netzwerk (wir gehen natürlich von eigenen aus) heruaszufinden. Dazu lassen sich ja leider nunmal nur sogenannte "Hacker-Tools" nutzen. Wie oben bereits erwähnt ja nur zu Testzwecken. Welcher Admin würde sich denn in einen Firmenrechner hacken, wenn er ja sowieso Zugang zu dem entsprechendem System hat. Weitergeben darf er die Daten ja auch nicht, das würde ja gegen das Datenschutzgesetz verstoßen - welches ja leider auch in Deutschland viel zu viele Firmen umgehen.

Das Gesetz soll es meiner Meinung nach den Strafverfolgern leichter machen, einen Tatbestand festzustellen (Wie soll man das auch machen, wenn es kein Gesetz zu dem Thema gibt. Hier wird einfach die Grauzone etwas verringert. Leider auch nicht stark genug. Aber sowas kommt, wie ebenfalls erwähnt, dabei raus, wenn sich Leute damit befassen, die im Grunde keine Ahnung von dem Krams haben. Aber haben es nicht alle Gesetze im Blut, dass man sie nach allen Richtungen "dehnen und quetschen" kann?  :Wink:  Ansonsten bräuchten wir ja auch keinen Bundesgerichtshof.

Just my 2 cents...

----------

## think4urs11

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Denn meiner Auffassung nach gehört es ja zu den Aufgaben eines Admins, Schwachstellen im Netzwerk (wir gehen natürlich von eigenen aus) heruaszufinden. Dazu lassen sich ja leider nunmal nur sogenannte "Hacker-Tools" nutzen. Wie oben bereits erwähnt ja nur zu Testzwecken. Welcher Admin würde sich denn in einen Firmenrechner hacken, wenn er ja sowieso Zugang zu dem entsprechendem System hat.

 

Naja nicht jeder Admin hat Zugriff zu jedem System von daher ist das nicht komplett aus der Welt gegriffen. Allerdings ist das alles bereits durch andere Verträge/Gesetze gedeckelt. Selbst wer als Consultant oder Securitytester unterwegs ist hat sowas vertraglich mit seinem Auftraggeber dediziert geregelt.

Mit dem derzeitigen Wortlaut läßt sich jedenfalls so gut wie alles als 'böse' abstempeln. Wer hat nicht schonmal via telnet eine Mail abgesetzt/sich ein proxy.pac angesehen (die meisten Browser können es nicht anzeigen nur ausführen daher 'ausspähen' von Daten), wer noch nie einen broadcast-ping abgesetzt (ping of death), einen ssh-tunnel gebaut um eine unpraktische Restriktion zu umgehen, ....

Ich wüßte aus dem Stand kein einziges Programm (Trojaner u.ä. ausgenommen) das ausschließlich zum alleinigen Zweck der Begehung einer Straftat nutzbar ist - und wenn diese Ausnahmen gemeint waren dann sollten sie auch explizit genannt werden. Hoffen wir mal das der Wortlaut noch sinnvoll geändert wird oder wenigstens eine Art Auslegungsrichtlinie beigelegt wird, andernfalls wird sich irgend ein windiger Anwalt und ein naiver Richter finden ...

----------

## b3cks

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ich wüßte aus dem Stand kein einziges Programm (Trojaner u.ä. ausgenommen) das ausschließlich zum alleinigen Zweck der Begehung einer Straftat nutzbar ist - und wenn diese Ausnahmen gemeint waren dann sollten sie auch explizit genannt werden. Hoffen wir mal das der Wortlaut noch sinnvoll geändert wird oder wenigstens eine Art Auslegungsrichtlinie beigelegt wird, andernfalls wird sich irgend ein windiger Anwalt und ein naiver Richter finden ...

 

Exploits? Denn für einen Admin sollte das POC(-Exploit) im Advisory reichen, falls vorhanden und nicht erst ein Exploit, der z.B. Accountdaten/Passwörter ausliest, Accounts mit Adminrechten anlegt, eine Shell produziert oder andersweitig Zugang zum System ermöglicht. Was ist mit Password-Crackern, Sniffer zur WEP/WPA-Entschlüsselung, SSL-Decrypter und Co? Denn welche Erkenntnis will der Admin aus den Ergebnissen solcher Tools ziehen, außer das theoretisch nichts sicher ist und alles irgendwie angreifbar? 

Btw: Die letzte und teilweise einfachste Möglichkeit ist das Social-Hacking. Da bringt auch ein Verbot der Nutzung von "Hacker-Tools" nichts, wenn man dem Admin im Suff das Passwort aus den Rippen leiert. Und nun? Alle erschießen? Ich bleibe weiterhin der Meinung, dass dieses Gesetz, in der Form, reiner Schwachsinn ist. Es dient lediglich dazu abzuschrecken und ggf. einfacher zu (ver-)urteilen.

----------

## oscarwild

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Also ich vermute vielmehr das es "nur ein rechtliches Werkzeug" gegen Skript-Kiddies ist.

 

In meinen Augen ein gefährliches "rechtliches Werkzeug" in den Händen einer Justiz mit dem Trend, allmählich jeden Bürger als potentiellen Verbrecher anzusehen, dessen Schuld nur noch nicht bewiesen wurde.

"Die da oben" sind nicht "die Guten", wie man sich das weithin so vorstellt, sondern eben auch nur Menschen, die Fehler machen, manchmal keinen Bock haben, aus Profilierungssucht handeln, eigenen Interessen nachgehen (die nicht zwangsläufig im Einklang mit ihrer eigentlichen Aufgabe stehen), oder sogar manchmal selbst krumme Dinger drehen und das Recht beugen.

Wer des gelegentlich mit Ämtern zu tun hat (z.B. Finanzamt), kann wahrscheinlich ein Lied davon singen.

 *moe wrote:*   

> Ich denke (bzw. hoffe) mal, dass dieses Gesetz nur für Tools mit eindeutig krimineller Absicht gilt, z.B. Kreditkartennummerngeneratoren oder sowas.

 

Und schon offenbart sich, dass sogar jemand, der im Gegensatz zu den Gerichten "vom Fach" ist,  der Sache all zu leicht auf den Leim geht. Wer sagt, dass  die Kreditkartennummerngeneratoren nur von Kriminellen eingesetzt werden? Was ist mit Unternehmen, die Kartenlesegeräte entwickeln? Irgendwie sollten die ihr Produkt schließlich testen können.

Es wird in den meisten Fällen äusserst schwierig sein, einer Software eindeutig einen bestimmten Verwendungszweck zuzuordenen. Genau so, wie man mit einer Kettensäge sowohl Bäume umsägen kann, als auch sein ganz persönliches Kettensägenmassaker veranstallten kann.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Andernfalls wäre jede "Virendatenbank" eine straftat. Aber hier steckt ja eine "gute" Absicht dahinter 

 

Ganz soooo abwegig ist das nicht.  Zu welchen Verirrungen unsere Ordnungshüter in der Lage sind, siehe hier

 *slick wrote:*   

> allerdings bei der Fachkompetenz mancher Gerichte könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen das aufgrund eines simplen Falles dann Sniffer oder Portscanner generell als verbotene Tools tituliert werden. Da sehe ich die Gefahr. 

 

Sehe ich ganz genau so.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich glaube nicht das sich dieses "Gesetz" überhaupt realisieren lässt. Wenn sowas schon verboten wird, dann sind wir völlig auf dem flaschen Weg!

----------

## slick

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Ich glaube nicht das sich dieses "Gesetz" überhaupt realisieren lässt.

 

Das hat man auch gedacht von der GEZ auf Handy und Computer. Und es ging. Der Widerstand jetzt ist nur da weil es ums Geld geht. Meinst Du bei einem solchem Gesetz würde sich jemand aufregen? Schließlich muss ja den bösen Hack-Phish-Crackern das Handwerk gelegt werden was keinem Geld kostet und die Welt "besser" macht.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   Ich glaube nicht das sich dieses "Gesetz" überhaupt realisieren lässt. 
> 
> Das hat man auch gedacht von der GEZ auf Handy und Computer. Und es ging. Der Widerstand jetzt ist nur da weil es ums Geld geht. Meinst Du bei einem solchem Gesetz würde sich jemand aufregen? Schließlich muss ja den bösen Hack-Phish-Crackern das Handwerk gelegt werden was keinem Geld kostet und die Welt "besser" macht.

 

Ich glaube nicht das man es aufhalten kann. Nur vernünftig realisieren wird man es nicht können. Das endet wie das Gesatz mit den P2P-Netzwerken. Es ist eigentlich nichts klar definiert. Außerdem hat das Gesetz die Benutzung des P2P-(Warez)-Netzwerkes nicht wirklich eingedemmt. Ich denke das wir in Deutschland dabei sind das Internet für uns uninteressant zu machen. Es fing vor Jahren schon mit SMS-Gebühren an. Vorher konnte man diese z.B. bei T-Online noch kostenlos verschicken. Es setzt sich mit Gebührenpflichtigen Artikeln und Downloads fort. Es ist die Frage wie lange wir "dummen Internetuser" diesen Weg mitgehen.

LG

Scup

----------

## oscarwild

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Ich denke das wir in Deutschland dabei sind das Internet für uns uninteressant zu machen.

 

Nicht "nur" das Internet. Ich würde soweit gehen zu sagen, dass Deutschland dabei ist, sich als Wirtschaftsstandort insgesamt ins aus zu maneuvrieren, nicht zuletzt durch juristische Streubomben, über deren Kollateralschäden sich im Vorfeld niemand Gedanken gemacht hat.

----------

## slick

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Es setzt sich mit Gebührenpflichtigen Artikeln und Downloads fort. Es ist die Frage wie lange wir "dummen Internetuser" diesen Weg mitgehen.

 

Haben wir wirklich schon zuhauf. Da fällt mir gleich ein deutsches Computermagazin ein welches Highspeed-Downloads nur für zahlende Kunden anbietet. Für den Rest wird kurzerhand die Leitung gedrosselt. Auch für diverse Artikel einer Online-Magazine zahlt man inzwischen. Wobei man denke ich unterscheiden muss, redaktionelle Arbeit kostet nunmal. 

Allerdings wird sich der Trend schwerr aufhalten lassen, man bedenke das Netz wird immer mehr kommerzialisiert. (Woher nimmst z.B. sonst Google ~1,7 Mrd. um YouTube zu kaufen). Gut Blogs und Co. halten noch die Stellung, aber der Kommerz zieht auch da langsam ein. Daher kann ich nur jedem raten der eigene Webspace hat den auch zu nutzen um Dinge zu publizieren, die man sonst womöglich woanders kaufen müßte. Nett zu lesender Artikel auch hier.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> dass Deutschland dabei ist, sich als Wirtschaftsstandort insgesamt ins aus zu maneuvrieren

 

F ACK

----------

## Erdie

Selbst wenn das Gesetzt mit gutem Willen erstellt worden ist beunruhigt mich die Tatsache, daß durch die weiche Formulierung eine Art Justizwillkür geschaffen wird d. h. im Zweifelsfall kann jeder für alles bei entsprechender Auslegung verknackt werden. Im Zusammenhang mit der Überwachungs und Kontrollierungswut, welche offenbar eine präventive Selbstschutzmaßnahme des Staates darstellt, ist das bedenklich.

-Erdie

----------

## Carlo

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Btw: Die letzte und teilweise einfachste Möglichkeit ist das Social-Hacking. Da bringt auch ein Verbot der Nutzung von "Hacker-Tools" nichts, wenn man dem Admin im Suff das Passwort aus den Rippen leiert. Und nun? Alle erschießen? Ich bleibe weiterhin der Meinung, dass dieses Gesetz, in der Form, reiner Schwachsinn ist. Es dient lediglich dazu abzuschrecken und ggf. einfacher zu (ver-)urteilen.

 

Meine Meinung. Übrigens ist dieser Entwurf gerade aus dem letztgenannten Grund nicht haltbar - zumindest solange der Rechtsgrundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit noch einen Wert haben soll. Um einen Vergleich aus dem täglichen Leben zu nehmen: Man kann ja schlecht alle potentiellen Messerstecher (weil Küchenmesserbesitzer) in den Knast stecken. Dieser Gesetzentwurf ist sowas für die Tonne und diejenigen, die daran mitgewirkt haben, sollten wg. Unfähigeit schleunigst eine neue Aufgabe finden; Gärtner oder so...

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Ich glaube nicht das man es aufhalten kann. Nur vernünftig realisieren wird man es nicht können. Das endet wie das Gesatz mit den P2P-Netzwerken. Es ist eigentlich nichts klar definiert. Außerdem hat das Gesetz die Benutzung des P2P-(Warez)-Netzwerkes nicht wirklich eingedemmt.

 

Moment, moment - das Gesetz tritt erst 2007 in Kraft, die Wirkung ist dementsprechend noch offen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Selbst wenn das Gesetzt mit gutem Willen erstellt worden ist beunruhigt mich die Tatsache, daß durch die weiche Formulierung eine Art Justizwillkür geschaffen wird d. h. im Zweifelsfall kann jeder für alles bei entsprechender Auslegung verknackt werden. Im Zusammenhang mit der Überwachungs und Kontrollierungswut, welche offenbar eine präventive Selbstschutzmaßnahme des Staates darstellt, ist das bedenklich.
> 
> -Erdie

 

Bin genau deiner Meinung. Da Internet boomt mittlerweile nicht mehr durch kostenlose, informative und produktive Angebote, sondern durch Schutzmaßnahmen, Kontrollen und Geldmacherei. Grade in den letzten 5 Jahren hat sich das Internet komplett zum negativen verändert. Vielleicht sollte auch eine Initiative gründen um eine weitere "Verbesserung" der Regierung und Co. zu vermeiden, bzw. ins Stocken zu bringen. Unsere Nachbarländer lachen sich kaputt...Das fängt bei PC-Spielen an und hört bei Internetgesetzen auf!

----------

## slick

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Vielleicht sollte auch eine Initiative gründen um eine weitere "Verbesserung" der Regierung und Co. zu vermeiden, bzw. ins Stocken zu bringen. 

 

Viele Köche ("Initiativen") verderben den Brei. Besser die bereits bestehenden unterstützen -> http://piratenpartei.de

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   Vielleicht sollte auch eine Initiative gründen um eine weitere "Verbesserung" der Regierung und Co. zu vermeiden, bzw. ins Stocken zu bringen.  
> 
> Viele Köche ("Initiativen") verderben den Brei. Besser die bereits bestehenden unterstützen -> http://piratenpartei.de

 

Danke für den Link. Ich werde ihn mir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen und ggf. sehen was ich tun kann!

LG

Scup

PS: Ich weiß nicht wieso der CCC so ruhig ist. Sonst hauen die doch in Sachen Gesetzte auch immer dazwischen!?

----------

## b3cks

 *Scup wrote:*   

> PS: Ich weiß nicht wieso der CCC so ruhig ist. Sonst hauen die doch in Sachen Gesetzte auch immer dazwischen!?

 

 :Arrow:  http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/78646 ?!

Oder meintest du, dass dies zu wenig ist?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich finde das das ein Peanuts sind...! Es geht sich ja nicht nur um ein erneutes Verbot. Es geht sich allgemein um die Gebühreneinführung im Internet. Damals haben die sich bei sowas reingehangen. Was machen Leute die nicht so viel Geld haben, bzw. sich nur den Inet-Anschluss leisten können. Müssen die auf Informationen verzichten? Laut CCC soll jeder zu allen Informationen immer, freien Zugriff haben.

LG

Scup

----------

## b3cks

Heise.de: IT-Branchenverband gegen pauschales Verbot von "Hacker-Tools"

----------

## artbody

schade daß es noch keinen Paragrafen gibt, welcher ähnlich schwammig für Steuergeldverschwendung formuliert ist

Wie kann man ein Gesetz erarbeiten, ohne auch nur den blassesten Dunst von IT Sicherheit und Administration zu haben?

----------

## hoschi

Ich finde es Schade dass es keine Gesetz gegen Frau Zypries gibt. Mir wird schlecht beim Gedanken, dass sie (Frau Zypries) sicherlich wieder versuchen wird ihre Lobbyvertreter waehrend der Ratspraesidentschaft zu befriedigen. Die "Frau" hat doch schoen oefter gegen den Willen den Bundestags gehandelt. Da wird sie vor der jetztigen Zwischenentscheidung des EU-Parlaments auch keinen Respekt haben, notfalls winkt die Landwirtschafts-Kommission eben das ganze zwei Tage vor Weihnachten durch, kennen wir doch schon alles. Hauptsache das EU-Parlament wird raus gehalten, die tun ja doch tatsaechlich meistens das was die Waehler erwarten, sowas kann bei Frau Zypries nicht angehen.

Die macht knallhart was man "von ihr will", und ausgerechnet Zypries muss die Bundestagswahl letztes Jahr ueberstehen, warum ausgerechnet sie? Die meiner Meinung nach schlechteste SPD-Politikerin ueberhaupt. Die "Hackertools" zu verbieten trifft wohl gleich auf mehrer Prinzipchen zu: Security by Obscurity, Teufel vs. Belzebub, Was nicht sicher ist - erklaeren wir per Gesetz fuer sicher...

Genauso gut, koennte man Mercedes verbieten die Autos auf Einbruchsicherheit zu ueberpruefen. Und wenn die "Einbruchstools" an BMW verkauft werden, wird der Mercedes-Vorstand festgenommen?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die macht knallhart was man "von ihr will", und ausgerechnet Zypries muss die Bundestagswahl letztes Jahr ueberstehen, warum ausgerechnet sie? Die meiner Meinung nach schlechteste SPD-Politikerin ueberhaupt. 

 

Die tun sich aber alle nicht viel....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## artbody

Wer also mittels eines IE oder Excel ... und den eingebauten "Hackertools" eine SQL-Injection oder was auch immer ausführt wird wegen des Besitzes eines Hackertools bestraft.

Die verwendete Software landet auf der Schwarzen Liste ?

Naja keine Console mehr kein Dosfenster kein Office ....

Bin ja gespannt was der M$ Billi der Dame erzählt wenn der IE in de auch noch als Hackertool verschrien wird  :Laughing: 

Gottseidank hab ich kein IE

----------

## artbody

Weiß einer von euch was aus dem Gesetzesentwurf geworden ist?

----------

## oscarwild

Irgendwie hat man nichts mehr von dieser Schnapsidee gehört... vom Tisch ist es damit aber sicher nicht, irgend eine Argumentation (Terrorismus, KiPo, ...) wird sich schon finden, um das durchzudrücken   :Sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder es wird irgendwann im Sommer gemacht, wenn keine Sau sich für Politik interessiert...

----------

## Ampheus

mod-edit: Nachfolgenden Thread (18 Posts) hier angehangen --slick

Golem.de

Gebt mir noch 3 Jahre und ich werde nicht mehr in diesem Land wohnen. Wahrscheinlich ziehe ich schon nächsten Sommer in die Niederlande. Das mach ich einfach nicht mehr mit, was sich diese alt gewordenen verwöhnten Drecksäcke so ausdenken.

Es lebe der Überwachungsstaat, es sterbe die Individualität! - Bei denen piepts wohl...

Sorry für die Worte, aber das hat mich grad echt auf die Palme gebracht.

----------

## ixo

Ich finde das auch sehr inkonsequent. Man sollte auch Aufklärungsverhinderungswerkzeuge, wie Firewalls die schließlich auch den Bundestrojaner verhindern, verbieten.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Kotz.

ixo

----------

## Necoro

Man sollte Computer verbieten - damit hat man die gesamte Internetkriminalität im Griff...

----------

## oscarwild

Perfekte Taktik. Man bastelt ein paar Gesetzespakete, die praktisch jeden zum Kriminellen machen, und setzt dann das "Recht" bei denjenigen durch, die aufmucken. Sozusagen eine demokratische Diktatur.

Bei den Franzosen würden Steine fliegen, Autos angezündet etc. Bei uns ist man stattdessen dankbar für den Schutz vor den bösen Buben.

Aber vielleicht bekommt ja jeder das, was er verdient.

----------

## l3u

Panikmache. Wie mit dem Bundestrojaner. Heiße Luft. Sonst nichts.

So wie ich das verstanden habe, werden nicht "Hacker-Tools" an sich verboten, sondern deren illegaler Einsatz. Sonst müßte man ja auch Küchenmesser verbieten, weil man damit prinzipiell jemanden abstechen kann.

----------

## oscarwild

 *Libby wrote:*   

> So wie ich das verstanden habe, werden nicht "Hacker-Tools" an sich verboten, sondern deren illegaler Einsatz.

 

Jein:

 *§ 202c StGB wrote:*   

> Wer eine Straftat nach § 202a oder § 202b vorbereitet, indem er
> 
>    1. Passworte oder sonstige Sicherungscodes, die den Zugang zu Daten (§ 202a Abs. 2) ermöglichen, oder
> 
>    2. Computerprogramme, deren Zweck die Begehung einer solchen Tat ist, herstellt, sich oder einem anderen verschafft, verkauft, einem anderen überlässt, verbreitet oder sonst zugänglich macht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. 

 

Der illegale Einsatz muss nicht bereits erfolgt sein, der Angeklagte muss das nur vorgehabt haben!

Und jetzt kommt eine der breiten Masse wenig bekannte Eigenheit des Strafrechts in Deutschland zum Tragen: im Falle einer Klage gegen Dich muss das Gericht Dir nicht *beweisen*, was Du mit den entsprechenden Tools vorhattest, es muss lediglich zur *Ansicht* gelangen, dass Du eine Straftat begehen wolltest.

Wenn alles gut läuft, kann ein Angeklagter glaubhaft darstellen, dass es nichts schlimmes vorhatte. Und dann kann entweder ein Freispruch erfolgen (eher selten), oder das Verfahren wird eingestellt (öfter). Das gibt einen netten, permanenten Aktenvermerk (denn damit gilt man nicht als unschuldig!), und der Angeklagte bleibt auf den Anwaltskosten sitzen. Tja, und wenn der Angeklagte schon so aussieht, lange Haare, politisch unliebsame Meinung, ... wer weiß, wie dann geurteilt wird?

Es wäre vollkommen ausreichend gewesen, explizit einen schädigenden *Einsatz* unter Strafe zu stellen, und zurecht! Warum hat man sich nicht darauf beschränkt, wenn man die oben beschriebenen Möglichkeiten nicht nutzen möchte?

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Sonst müßte man ja auch Küchenmesser verbieten, weil man damit prinzipiell jemanden abstechen kann.

 

Warts ab, das kommt noch.

----------

## return13

wie leicht es doch wäre, wenn wir uns einfach alle entmündigen lassen würden, und der staat uns einfach sagt, woran wir glauben und was wir denken sollen.... dann gäb es schließlich keine "bösen" Menschen, dann bräuchten wir auch keine Überwachung, daher bin ich dafür das der Staat einfach die gesammte Bevölkerung unter drogen setzt und entmündigt - schließlich wären damit alle Probleme dieses Landes gelöst   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *return13 wrote:*   

> wie leicht es doch wäre, wenn wir uns einfach alle entmündigen lassen würden, und der staat uns einfach sagt, woran wir glauben und was wir denken sollen.... dann gäb es schließlich keine "bösen" Menschen, dann bräuchten wir auch keine Überwachung, daher bin ich dafür das der Staat einfach die gesammte Bevölkerung unter drogen setzt und entmündigt - schließlich wären damit alle Probleme dieses Landes gelöst  

 

Equillibrium gesehen?

----------

## l3u

Einem Sysadmin, der sein Netzwerk mittels pöhsen Hacker-Tools nach Lücken durchsucht, wird wohl keiner eine kriminelle Absicht unterstellen.

----------

## hoschi

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei den Franzosen würden Steine fliegen, Autos angezündet etc. Bei uns ist man stattdessen dankbar für den Schutz vor den bösen Buben.
> 
> Aber vielleicht bekommt ja jeder das, was er verdient.

 

Eben. Jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es auch verdient hat!

Ausserdem: In Deutschland gibt es keine Revolution, man müsste ja den Rasen betreten  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   So wie ich das verstanden habe, werden nicht "Hacker-Tools" an sich verboten, sondern deren illegaler Einsatz. 
> 
> Jein:
> 
>  *§ 202c StGB wrote:*   Wer eine Straftat nach § 202a oder § 202b vorbereitet, indem er
> ...

 

Ganz deiner Meinung. Man muss ja jetzt Angst haben, wenn man netstat verwendet. Und wehe man wird erwischt, wie man einen Distributions-Mirror verwaltet, da lagern ja die ganzen bösen Hackertools wie netstat. Noch dazu hat jeder, wirklich jeder den Politiker gesagt dass sie einen grossen Fehler machen.

Im übrigen ist so ein Gesetz absolute Papierverschwendung. Wenn im internationalen Netz sollte so ein deutsches Gesetz interessieren? Reine DAU-Show zu Lasten der eigenen Bürger, Wirtschaft und deren Sicherheit. Ich verstehe diese krampfhafte Trennung zwischen Internet/Computer und der realen Welt sowieso nicht. Diese ganzen "Computergesetze" sind völliger quatsch, wollen die bei jeder neuen Innovation (Biotechnologie zum Beispiel) die Gesetze umarbeiten?!

Wer sich an den PC eines Verdächtigen heran machen will, braucht einen Durchsuchungsbefehl. Wer in Abhören will braucht eine Abhörerlaubnis. Und irgend welche verdeckten Einbrüche (Onlinetrojaner) sollte schon wegen der allgemeinen Sicherheit und Selbstbestimmung verboten sein. Sind sie auch noch. Keines der ganzen "IT-Gesetze" wäre bei klarem Menschenverstand nötig, den es ist sowieso generell geregelt. 

Die Zypresse ist wohl die unfähigste und rückgratloseste Politikerin die ich je gesehen habe: Kopiergesetze, EU-Patentgesetze, Abmahnregelung, Hackergesetz - was macht sie als nächstes kaputt?

<edit />

Handelsblatt-Blog - Leseempfehlung[/url]

----------

## treor

oh, ich glaub mein studium beinhaltet nach dem gesetz illegale sachen^^

studiere computer networking und in vielen praktikas sind wir auf tools wie tcpdump angewiesen. mal nach pfingsten bei den profs umhören wies den damit aussieht *gg*

----------

## franzf

 *Libby wrote:*   

> So wie ich das verstanden habe, werden nicht "Hacker-Tools" an sich verboten, sondern deren illegaler Einsatz. Sonst müßte man ja auch Küchenmesser verbieten, weil man damit prinzipiell jemanden abstechen kann.

 

Dann würde ich aber auch jedem Porsche/Ferrari/...-Besitzer auch gleich den Führerschein (oder besser das Auto?) wegnehmen, da ist ja eine hohe Geschwindigkeitsübertretung schon vorprogrammiert. Ebenso jene Zeitgenossen, die gerne Rennspiele am PC spielen. Trägt sicher mehr zum Schutz der Allgemeinheit bei als diese unsinnigen Computergesetze.

Wens interessiert: Ich will auch auswandern, Schweden, Österreich (hätte nie gedacht dass ich als Bayer das mal sag), vllt. auch ganz wo anders hin (Kroatien, Portugal, Frankreich, ...), hauptsache raus aus Deutschland, bevor die Mauern wieder zu sind...

----------

## b3cks

Sollte man sich in diesem Zuge vielleicht mal angucken: http://chaosradio.ccc.de/23c3_m4v_1680.html

----------

## oscarwild

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Einem Sysadmin, der sein Netzwerk mittels pöhsen Hacker-Tools nach Lücken durchsucht, wird wohl keiner eine kriminelle Absicht unterstellen.

 

Ja wer weiss, was der Sysadmin noch alles vorhatte? In der Anklageschrift ist dann folgendes zu lesen:

 *Der schäumende Beamte wrote:*   

> Aufgrund kriminalistischer Erfahrung der hiesigen Dienststelle ist davon auszugehen, dass der Beschuldigte außerdem geplant hatte, mit Hilfe der bei ihm sichergestellten Programme schwere Verbrechen zu begehen.

 

Das ist deren Job, mein Lieber. Die werden nicht dafür bezahlt, ihr Gehirn einzuschalten, sondern dafür, möglichst viele PösePuben (TM) einzusammeln. Und wie gesagt - vielleicht bist Du ohnehin irgendwo in Ungnade gefallen, weil Du Dich kritisch äußerst, Mitglied bei Attac bist, auf einer Demonstration gefilmt und identifiziert wurdest (Biometrie sei dank)... der Verdacht muss ja nicht auf Logik beruhen, das geht problemlos und ohne Konsequenzen für den Verdächtigenden auch ganz gezielt und trotz vollen Bewusstsein, dass Du kein Hacker bist.

Das große Problem ist doch, dass der Willkür des Staates hier Tür und Tor geöffnet wird. Natürlich kannst Du Dich auf den Standpunkt stellen: ich verlasse mich darauf, dass "die Guten" nur "gutes" tun. Aber darauf hat man sich zu Zeiten der Weimarer Republik auch verlassen, als man den Artikel 48 (Notverordnungsrecht) festgeschrieben hat. Kurz darauf hat dann so einer mit einem recht auffälligen Bärtchen ein bischen totaler Krieg gespielt, wir erinnern uns.

Gesetze sollten dazu da sein, *notwendige* Dinge *eindeutig* zu regeln - und nicht dazu, einen Graubereich zu schaffen, der nach Gutdünken zu allem möglichen missbraucht werden kann.

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Aber darauf hat man sich zu Zeiten der Weimarer Republik auch verlassen, als man den Artikel 48 (Notverordnungsrecht) festgeschrieben hat. Kurz darauf hat dann so einer mit einem recht auffälligen Bärtchen ein bischen totaler Krieg gespielt, wir erinnern uns. 

 

Ich denke nicht, dass man das so einfach vergleichen kann. Die Notverordnungen hatten ein guten Hintergedanken und waren nicht aus Lust und Laune entstanden. Bei einem System, in dem jeder ohne eine x% Hürde gewählt werden kann, kann ja nicht mehr wirklich entschieden werden, bzw. keine grossen Dinge. Dafür wurden die Notverordnungen geschaffen um reinen Tisch zu schaffen. 

Dass jemand auf diesen Verordnungen ein Reich erbaut war von unseren Pionieren der Demokratie nicht geplant  :Wink: 

Aaaaber heutzutage versucht man ohne Reue die Grundrechte eines jeden "Verdächtigen" abzusprechen und das ist auch zu Durchschauen im Gegensatz zur ersten freien Verfassung.

----------

## l3u

Tja, dann viel Spaß beim Auswandern.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Das Ganze beweist wieder mal nur, dass das System als solches in Frage gestellt werden sollte. Damit will ich sagen, dass Politiker einfach nicht über Dinge entscheiden dürften, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben. In der EU dasselbe Problem. Da werden die Gesetze durchgeboxt, bzw versucht durchzuboxen, die aufgrund irgendwelcher Lobbyarbeit diverser Interessensvertreter oder Großkonzerne entstanden sind (Softwarepatente), oder vielleicht auch mit Schmiergeld (Ö: Eurofighter).

Das ist wahrscheinlich auch nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Schade, dass der Gedanke Europa durch solche Individuen verschmutzt wird, denn oft bleiben ja solche hirnverbrannten Ideen nicht nur im eigenen Staat (Überwachung, natürlich nur gegen "Terroristen").

Es gibt ja so ein Sprichwort: "Dummheit gehört bestraft", und was würde ich tun, um es hier anwenden zu dürfen.

----------

## fangorn

 *Quote:*   

> Damit will ich sagen, dass Politiker einfach nicht über Dinge entscheiden dürften, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben.

 

Oh, oh, Pöser Fehler. Die gesamte Politikerordnung basiert doch auf dem Prinzip, dass Posten beliebig und nach Parteiräson hin und her geschachert werden können. Das führt natürlich auch dazu, dass meist Politiker vorne dran stehen, die von dem was sie sagen keine Ahnung haben KÖNNEN. 

Die Entscheidungen werden von den Herrschaften im Hintergrund "vorbereitet" (in vielen Fällen kann man wahrscheinlich auch "getroffen" sagen), die meist auch nicht nur einen "Dienstherren" haben sondern auch Politikwechsel überstehen.

Wie Abhängig Politiker von ihren Redenschreibern sind, hat man erst in Baden-Württembern deutlich gesehen.

fangorn

PS. man reiche mir einen Eimer und einen Ausreiseantrag.

----------

## slick

Threads zusammengeführt um das Thema zu bündeln

----------

## ixo

 *fangorn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Damit will ich sagen, dass Politiker einfach nicht über Dinge entscheiden dürften, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben. 
> 
> Oh, oh, Pöser Fehler. Die gesamte Politikerordnung basiert doch auf dem Prinzip, dass Posten beliebig und nach Parteiräson hin und her geschachert werden können. Das führt natürlich auch dazu, dass meist Politiker vorne dran stehen, die von dem was sie sagen keine Ahnung haben KÖNNEN. 
> 
> Die Entscheidungen werden von den Herrschaften im Hintergrund "vorbereitet" (in vielen Fällen kann man wahrscheinlich auch "getroffen" sagen), die meist auch nicht nur einen "Dienstherren" haben sondern auch Politikwechsel überstehen.
> ...

 

Auch phöser Fehler!

Das Pöstchen in der Politik herumgereicht werden ist überhaupt kein Problem. Im Parlament sitzen Lehrer ("Das Parlament ist mal voller und mal leerer, aber immer voller Lehrer!") und Juristen. Die haben sowieso von nichts Ahnung außer, dass sie wissen, dass sie alles wissen. Das Pöstchenschieben hat sogar noch den positiven Effekt, dass der Filz dadurch ein bisschen geglättet wird.

In den Behörden sitzen ab einer gewissen Position praktisch nur noch Juristen. Weitere Ausführungen spare ich mir.

Bei der Sache mit dem Eimer hast Du natürlich Recht.

ixo

----------

